
Xobni, Xoopit, Gmail Labs: Inbox Addons Are Getting Hot - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/xobni_xoopit_gmail_labs_inbox_addons_are_getting_hot.php
======
auston
I've said it before, I'll say it again. Someone should create a standard way
to build inbox addons... AND IT SHOULD NOT BE ME.

~~~
ComputerGuru
The problem is that such technology isn't monetizable. I mean, you can sell
the API or library or whatever that you use to interface with the inbox to
people looking to develop such software, but the kind of money it would
generate isn't really worth the hassle, IMHO.

~~~
fourlittlebees
Amen. Building features isn't monetizable. I wish all these companies would
look at what happened to companies like LimitOne. If Google can throw a couple
of developers at it and build it on their own, even if they decided to buy you
out to save time you wouldn't make that much from the sale.

------
rokhayakebe
I use Xoopit. It is the best thing that happened to my Gmail. it creates a
photo album on the fly and organizes you files so you can search through it
easily.

Their latest Search plugin is simply great and lets you find/view media files
related to a search term.

I can see Xoopit being bought by Google. As far as Xobni, I am still waiting
for their Gmail plugin.

